# bester Onlineshop?



## BastiS (5. Januar 2006)

hallo,

ich suche einen fertigen Onlinenshop! denn man sich bestellen oder auch direkt downloaden kann! nur muss man damit arbeiten/verändern können.

natürlich darf er auch kostenlos sein!

würde es sowas in deutsch geben:
http://www.oscommerce.com/solutions/downloads

vielen dank an alle


----------



## BastiS (5. Januar 2006)

ah geil!

na da schau ich doch mal!

und was haltet ihr von diesem hier:
http://www.oos-shop.de/modules.php?name=Downloads
oder dieser:
http://www.xaran.de/

bzw. habe ich das hier gefunden:
http://www.shopanbieter.de/top10.php


vielen dank an alle


----------

